# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Verdikte hartspier

## josephke

Zou er mij iemand kunnen zeggen wat de dikte is van een normale hartspier, vind er momenteel nergens iets over terug. hoe staat de dikte van 16 daar tegenover en hoe groot zijn eventuele risico's eventueel in combinatie met suikerziekte dit voor een jonge zestiger.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Joephke,

Ik heb even voor u gekeken en vond de volgende informatie;
In een normaal hart zijn spiervezels netjes en geordend naast elkaar gelegen en heeft de hartspier een normale dikte (maximaal zo’n 11mm). In een hart met HCM wordt de spier overmatig dik en zijn de spiervezels lukraak geordend. Dit maakt het hart kwetsbaar voor dodelijke ritmestoornissen (ventrikel fibrilleren of ventrikel tachycardie). De hartspier kan verdikt raken in personen die hoge bloeddruk hebben of die langdurig aan sporttraining doen. In patiënten met HCM verdikt de spier zonder duidelijke oorzaak. (_Bron; sportcor.nl)_
Ik las ook ergens iets over dat het risico groter is om hart-en vaat ziekten te krijgen voor mensen met diabetes/suikerziekte, maar precieze cijfers kon ik helaas niet vinden.
Hoe gaat het inmiddels?
Heeft u ook navraag gedaan bij u huisarts of een andere specialist en zijn er nog vervolgstappen of bepaalde medicatie geopperd?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## josephke

Hey Luus,
bedankt voor je inlichting. Daar ik uit een behoorlijke grote familie kom en we wel gevoelig zijn aan angsten willen de dokter het altijd rooskleuriger voorstellen met soms het tegenovergestelde resultaat. Ikzelf kan het wel behoorlijk relativeren maar heb toch soms mijn twijfels bij dokters die te vlug denken dat het maar edachten zijn, zo is mijn moeder overleden en een broer bijna door een gesprongen dikke darm, affin fouten gebeuren nu eenmaal. Ik neem nog vochtafdrijvers, betablokkers, cholesterolverlagers en nog iets die gecombineerd is met de betablokker, ook nog wat voor urinezuur en nu moet de huisarts nog iets voor mijn suiker moeten voorschrijven. Daar ik reeds oudere broers hebben die ze maar in uiterste nood willen/kunnen opereren, denk ik daar wel eens niet noodzakelijk de dood zou me afschrikken maar wel te eindigen als een plant of erg hulpbehoeftig. Affin we houden de kerk wat in het midden en nemen dag per dag.
gr Joseph

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Joseph,

Graag gedaan voor de inlichting!
Doktoren zijn mensen en mensen maken fouten. Vaak is het beter om alle informatie te krijgen dus ook de negatieve dan dat het (te) rooskleurig wordt afgeschilderd of dat het (te) snel wordt afgedaan als "het zijn maar gedachtes".
Wel een hoop medicijnen om in te nemen zeg, maar zolang het helpt tegen de klachten en u niet als plant of erg hulpbehoeftig eindigt is het wel fijn dat deze medicatie bestaat!
Hopelijk kan u nog lang genieten van de dingen om u heen en geniet u van het leven dag per dag!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

